# Deal's Wheels potpurri thread



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

I'm getting pretty jazzed up about the upcoming reissues and I've bought at least one of the previous ones. I know Ducky and Tres are into them, but do we have any other "Wheels freaks" here?
Personally, I have original issues of the Spitsfire and Stinkray, plus an incomplete BugBomb, a couple of Spurts, a Bah humbug and a couple of partial Glitter Bugs. Also have a mid 90's reissue Van. How about it? Anybody else?


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

I am a huge fan of stock appearing cars. With that said for some reason I absolutely love these Deal's Wheels cars.

I bought two of each of the re-issues. The originals were out way before I was even able to handle glue.
I'm currently working on the 57 Chevy. My son has one he's working on as well. Father son time if you will.
Right now this is the only one I have built:
Outdoor shot









Indoor









Looking forward to the re-issues!!
Chris


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Sweet!! Here's 2 shots of my in-progress Bah Humbug Restoration-


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Fortunately, I got an inside tip from a source inside a while back, about the upcoming series of reissues, and I sold most of my original kits at a healthy price a year or so ago! LOL. Yeh, I'm buying up scads of the repops, but that's what they need to see in order for them to continue reissuing all of these great kits! I have always loved building these fun and artistic kits since I was a kid, and it's great to see a few more generations have an opportunity to build them as well! :woohoo:


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

I can't just walk by this thread, ya know?! WoW...what a great series of kits for father/son time. Easy to put together and really cool looking when completed. I am sure you will have fun putting the other ones together too, Superduty 455. Nice looking stuff there, both of yas.

My lineup includes the 4 just released (Baron, Spitsfire, Chevy, Camaro), The van (reissue), baja humbug, Funster Malibu(Super Spurt), Funster Racer (McLapper) and Funster Baron.

The originals have been fetching high prices since I have been checking them out over the past 5-6 years. The original box art is so great though! So great that I bought a full set of the signed prints from Dave through Tres. Way worth the price. Getting a chosen few was not an option for me. It was the whole set or bust. 

You guys have me excited about building these things again. I think I am going to get out the 57 cHEVY and get to work!

Say F91, how much work do you have into this thing so far? It looks pretty good as it sits.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Ducky- I still have to put the chrome velocity stacks on, the hoses that go to the air cleaner ( I don't have the air cleaner), missing the tail lights , steering wheel and driver. Oh, and the funky little front suspension part. 
I'm going to weather it too, at least the tires anyway. The only non original parts are the antenna (van) and the rear inner hubs and axle (ZZZ28 reissue).
So, Quacky, where's the photos?


----------



## Ensign Eddie (Nov 25, 1998)

Count me in. I've loved these things since I was a kid.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

F91 said:


> Ducky- I still have to put the chrome velocity stacks on, the hoses that go to the air cleaner ( I don't have the air cleaner), missing the tail lights , steering wheel and driver. Oh, and the funky little front suspension part.
> I'm going to weather it too, at least the tires anyway. The only non original parts are the antenna (van) and the rear inner hubs and axle (ZZZ28 reissue).
> So, Quacky, where's the photos?


Wish I could help you out with the parts. You will have to let me know if there are any parts you can salvage from one of the other kits that I mentioned. I bought a case of each of the new reissues so there are plenty of parts to go around and kits to bash. The only ones I have completely completed are the Baron kit and the Van kit that are in "my gallery" as you have seen before. More will be on the way soon though for sure. I just got the fever again.


----------



## Tres Wright (May 18, 2006)

Rich, your Baja looks awesome so far! It looks like you used some different driving lights on the roof, those look better than the stock ones. I wish I could help you out on the missing parts, but this one is really tough to find parts for. Keith Chambers ended up using some kitbash parts to finish his up:

http://www.treswright.vervehosting.com/Pages/gallery10.html

Mine was a glue bomb as well, but luckily it was complete except for a broken antenna. You could probably scratch-build the air filter and front suspension piece pretty easily, here are pics of mine if you need a go-by:

http://treswright.vervehosting.com/Pages/bajahumbug.html

Let me know if you want measurements of the parts or close-up pics.

As for Deal's Wheels in general, well needless to say I'm a nut about them  Even though I've got a pile of originals and the new reissues may hurt the value of them, I am exceedingly happy to see these reissues come out! I don't collect them as an investment, but rather it's because I love them. For many years people have been buying them for prices that are so high that it almost prohibits one from building them. These reissues are getting people back into building them and that's where all the fun is in this hobby


----------



## Mozam (Apr 14, 2004)

cool thread. I love these kind of kits. My favorites, right up there with the TD kits I had as a kid.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

I'll bet Chris Nolan had one of those Bah-humbugs. It kind of looks like the Tumbler!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The stickers in the 30-year-old Spitsfire I got had become crappified over the years, so I used real Spit decals:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/rifraf.html


----------



## Dr. Syn (May 29, 2003)

I love those old kits. I started picking up the original ones years ago when they were fairly cheap. I grabbed the Camaro, Stinkray, Van and a couple of others. I always wanted to build them but because they were originals I held on to them. I'm so glad to see them re-issued. I'll but every one - even if I have an original. 

Have you noticed the prices the Funfdecker Foker have been bringing on ebay?!?! I saw one go for $108!! I got lucky and scored the only one I saw at WonderFest for $25. I had missed it when it came out and figured I would jut pick it up at the next show. Man, was that a mistake! I won't miss them again if I can help it.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Thanks Tres! 
I have to say that your decals are some of the best I've ever used, and I've used a LOT of aftermarket stuff. If I could get a decent shot of the air cleaner, that would be great.
I wish Keith would come around here sometimes, his stuff is just superb and inspirational. Thanks for all that you do for the hobby Tres, it's greatly appreciated!!! Edit- Yep the upper fog lights are from a Truck accessory kit, they worked pretty well.


Tres Wright said:


> Rich, your Baja looks awesome so far! It looks like you used some different driving lights on the roof, those look better than the stock ones. I wish I could help you out on the missing parts, but this one is really tough to find parts for. Keith Chambers ended up using some kitbash parts to finish his up:
> Let me know if you want measurements of the parts or close-up pics.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

That Fokker didnt last too long - I picked up 1 at a car show and figured Id pick up another or 2 later--- My Mistake!!! Havent seen any since at least a t a reasonable price! Oh well I got all the others out since Glad the Messershmt is coming out to pair up with the Spitfire!
Steve


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

*Big fan here!*

I'm very stoked about the forthcoming Messaschnitzel release! It will make a nice companion to my Spitsfire!










More here:

http://www.treswright.vervehosting.com/Pages/gallery20.html

Superduty, love your take on the Trans-um Tirebird!


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

scooke123 said:


> That Fokker didnt last too long - I picked up 1 at a car show and figured Id pick up another or 2 later--- My Mistake!!! Havent seen any since at least a t a reasonable price! Oh well I got all the others out since Glad the Messershmt is coming out to pair up with the Spitfire!
> Steve


I have one up on ebay sealed .99 cents start bid.

Buzz


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I've been a fan of Dave Deal's artwork and Revellogram's Deal's Wheels line (cars _and_ planes) for as long as I can remember; certainly since the 70's. Unfortunately, the only one I still have from those days (and it's not technically from the Deal's Wheels line) is an incomplete Li'l Herbie desperately in need of rework.

This is the first I've heard/read of the Messaschnitzel being re-released; I was hoping Revell would get around to it. I hope they continue to re-release the other kits in the Deal's Wheels line, even if they're only limited releases. With all of us "baby boomer" modelers, I can't see them not being successful.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Working on the '57 Chevy on and off the past few weeks...found the perfect color for it, Model Master '50's Aqua... :thumbsup:


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

AuroraBrat- Excellent Spit!! I've seen your stuff on Tres' site, outstanding work.
Here's a little Bug -in we had on the workbench tonight-


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

ahhh.....nice! Being a VW enthusiast I can't wait to get a Glitterbug & Bugbomb (hopefully). It will be nice to keep my original Humbug in the box and build a reissue. Looking forward to swinhunt as well. I hate to count my chickens before they are hatched but I am amped up over the "reissuing all DW kits" news from Tres. I hope all kits pan out and make it to the shelves.

I did not realize that was some of your stuff that I had seen in the past on Tres' site, Aurora-brat. Nice work!


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Ducky- I think Tres said that the Humbug and Bugbomb won't be re-issued unless Revell can work out a "deal" with VW.


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

I'd Love to get some of those,for some reason the cars appeal to me more than the aircraft....thats kinda strange.....espescialy since I REALLY love the Fokker dr:1.tri-plane


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

F91 said:


> Ducky- I think Tres said that the Humbug and Bugbomb won't be re-issued unless Revell can work out a "deal" with VW.


Actually if you read the original thread he said that the bug bomb was the only one VW had a problem with. All of the other VW's have a green light so far apparently. Same thing he mentioned in an e-mail to me. Dunno why they have a problem with bug bomb and not the huumbug.....or the van, or the glitterbug. He said GM has a problem with the name Stinkray and it will probably be renamed. I guess as licensing goes forward there may be some other little glitches but I sure hope all of them work there way through the system. Fingers crossed over here!


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Yep, Fingers crossed for sure. Nothing is a done "Deal", but the way the Messaschnitzel sells is gonna raise some eyebrows.
BTW, Bryan, I got the Hulk yesterday.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I was away on vacation and spotted this thread. I've got the Baron kit about 99% done. Just have to paint the Baron but the plane is completed! I have the 57 Chevy and Camaro and Rif Raf re-issues waiting to be built. Hope to get some time soon!

Great build-ups Rich! Love the VW's!

MMM


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Thanks Bob. Would love to see pics of your stuff.


----------



## Dr. Syn (May 29, 2003)

Revell/Monogram had a display at the IPMS Nationals and they had the artwork for the Messaschnitzel posted but no other info. Actually, they just had an unmanned display showing art for upcoming kits - there was no one there to talk to. Kinda disappointing.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I have 2 of the Funsters that were produced later on. Same molds, different colours.

Funbird and Corvette.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

According to Tower Hobbies, the Trans Um Tirebird is scheduled for late October, the Messaschnitzel is scheduled for late November, and the Van is scheduled for late December. :thumbsup:

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/WTI0095P?FVSEARCH=Dave+Deal&search=Go


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Good eye! Let's make sure Revell keeps pumping these out.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Some fun kits to go along with the old TD models. may have to pick up a couple of these just for fun.  rr


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Awwwwwyeahhhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I have the Spitsfire spread all over my bench at the moment. I've just started making some darts for the roundels.

Chris.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

roadrner said:


> ...may have to pick up a couple of these just for fun.  rr


Oh, most definitely! These kits are fun to build, they're a nice deviation from the more "demanding" kits, and you can either keep 'em simple or detail the spit out of 'em and they look great either way. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I have to find a better wholesaler...and a way of making more money at my hobby store! (Without resorting to selling drugs! LOL!)


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

I saw the Hippie Van at the mall. Didn't even remember that one. Bought a Deora instead.


----------



## Hammerdude (Jun 26, 2002)

I haven't seen one of those in a store in a long while--but I'm cool--I have 4 in my stash---


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Aurora-brat said:


> It will make a nice companion to my Spitsfire!
> 
> But the Spits ain't go no propeller! Why ain't it got no propeller? How can it fly when it ain't got no propeller? Was the propeller propelled off? It's got wings. It's got a tail. It's got a pilot. It's even got a dart. *BUT IT AIN'T GOT **NO PROPELLER*!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

hal9001 said:


> But the Spits ain't go no propeller! Why ain't it got no propeller? How can it fly when it ain't got no propeller? Was the propeller propelled off? It's got wings. It's got a tail. It's got a pilot. It's even got a dart. *BUT IT AIN'T GOT **NO PROPELLER*!!
> 
> Oooh, I get it, it's an in flight display. How silly of me.:tongue:
> 
> hal9001-


It's tough to pull off a static representation of a spinning prop. I think the choices are a) no blades, as Aurora-brat did, b) clear disc with motion-blurred blades painted on in the appropriate locations, and c) motorize the kit so the prop actually spins. If anyone has any better techniques, I'd love to learn/see them.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Zombie_61 said:


> If anyone has any better techniques, I'd love to learn/see them.


No Zombie_61, you've pretty much listed the only choices. Still, I think that it being a caricature it would look better with props. But that's just me. It most likely _wouldn't _stop me from buying one though.

Could always make the effort to scratch some. Time consuming yes, but shouldn't be too hard to do because they wouldn't have to be 'realistic'.

hal9001-


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

hal9001 said:


> Could always make the effort to scratch some. Time consuming yes, but shouldn't be too hard to do because they wouldn't have to be 'realistic'.


In this context, I'm not quite sure what you mean when you mention scratch-building props. If you're referring to this particular kit, it does come with props; Aurora-brat simply removed them in order to give his build-up the in-flight illusion.


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

Zombie's got it correct. I removed the prop blades to try to simulate a spinning prop. For me, the best way to create the illusion of a spinning prop, short of actually motorizing it, is to eliminate the blades. I've never seen a clear disc look convincingly like a spinning prop, just my opinion. Since my Spitsfire was built in flight, the prop should be spinning and so my approach. Here are a couple of other examples that might be a little more convincing since they are scale models vs. characture.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Zombie_61 said:


> In this context, I'm not quite sure what you mean when you mention scratch-building props. If you're referring to this particular kit, it does come with props; Aurora-brat simply removed them in order to give his build-up the in-flight illusion.



Ahhh, goes to show what I don't know, or get! (said with red face)

Actualy, first time I've ever seen this kit or the other ones in this range. Not really my thing, but I did like it because it was so well done. Might even consider buying one. The Spitz that is. Love the dart.

hal9001-


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

hal9001 said:


> Actualy, first time I've ever seen this kit or the other ones in this range. Not really my thing, but I did like it because it was so well done. Might even consider buying one. The Spitz that is. Love the dart.
> 
> hal9001-


Be forewarned--it does come with props, but it does not come with the dart; you'd have to scratch-build that yourself.

As I posted above these are simple, fun kits; easy to build, and a nice deviation from the more demanding kits. If you like the Spitsfire you should consider the companion kit _Weiner Moldy und his blown Messa-Schnitzel 109_. Or if you prefer WWI aircraft, there's _The Baron and his Funfdecker Fokker_ and _Lucky Pierre of the Lafayette Escadrille_.


----------

